# Low Ohm Coil Logic?



## vaalboy (26/2/14)

Apologies if this has been covered in another post, but can someone explain why low ohm coils are better than high ohm. If lower ohm is optimal why don't mainstream manufacturers rather design and supply their products to accommodate this?


----------



## SVS1000 (26/2/14)

Low Ohms coils heat up faster and create a different flavour interpretation and makes clouds  But sub ohm coils can be dangerous if used incorrectly.
Sub ohm vaping requires knowledge of batteries, multimeters and if the gear you are using is rated for sub ohms.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (26/2/14)

I STILL don't get it. If I go lower than 2.3 ohms then it tastes burned.


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/14)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> I STILL don't get it. If I go lower than 2.3 ohms then it tastes burned.


At what voltage or wattage?


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

It depends on the RBA or RDA you are using from my short and limitedexperience; sub-ohm on the Kayfun gives a burn taste lower than 0.8 Ohm for me, but on the Ithaka at 0.5 Ohm no burn taste at all, clouds of vapour and extreme flavour.


----------



## CraftyZA (26/2/14)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> I STILL don't get it. If I go lower than 2.3 ohms then it tastes burned.


Could be insufficient wicking. You need more juice the lower you go. I've seen the burnt taste when i still used the cloned ithaka. I did not use the auto feeder, and burt the juice quickly. Could only take about 2 puffs every minute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (26/2/14)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> I STILL don't get it. If I go lower than 2.3 ohms then it tastes burned.


It's all about the efficiency of the airflow. The more efficient the atty (be it a rda, rba or protank) is at the regulation of the airflow over the coil, the lower you can push the ohms. If you put a 0.6ohm coil in a igo-l with the standard 1mm airhole, you will get a burnt taste, but if you drill that hole out to 2mm, it will be awesome. 

Sub ohm coils are meant for mech mods, therefore kanger won't make a sub ohm coil, cause 99% of their coils run on regulated mods, and besides, their tank design does not allow for direct airflow over the coil, like you will get with a rda. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rex Smit (26/2/14)

I also have a question. I got my Patriot(clone) dripper this week, and did a dual coil 1.5ohm(32g 8/9 wraps) cotton wick...etc....it sucked balls...
So what would be a general good setup for a dripper vs a RBA on mech and electric


----------



## Tom (26/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> I also have a question. I got my Patriot(clone) dripper this week, and did a dual coil 1.5ohm(32g 8/9 wraps) cotton wick...etc....it sucked balls...
> So what would be a general good setup for a dripper vs a RBA on mech and electric


important is also the position of the airhole, its gotta be right in front of the coil. i always pay extra attention after re dripping topcap off. otherwise there will be a mini puff


----------



## Riaz (27/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> I also have a question. I got my Patriot(clone) dripper this week, and did a dual coil 1.5ohm(32g 8/9 wraps) cotton wick...etc....it sucked balls...
> So what would be a general good setup for a dripper vs a RBA on mech and electric



what device are you using it on?


----------



## Rex Smit (27/2/14)

zmax mini at 9W


----------



## vaalboy (27/2/14)

Thanks for the feedback so far. So what I can establish is that lower ohm coils heat up the liquid quicker hence the enhanced vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (27/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> zmax mini at 9W



maybe try cranking the W up a bit?

im running a 1.8ohm coil on the russian, at 11W on the SVD and im loving it.

ive the IGOL also at 1.8ohm, with this i sometimes go up to 12-12.5W, and its awesome.

not rebuilding either until i get a nemesis, then ill go lower ohms and see what its all about.

but try cranking the W up a bit and see if its better, maybe even try single coil?


----------



## Rex Smit (27/2/14)

Here is the setup, wick removed. There might be an airflow problem as it only has that 1 little hole

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (27/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Here is the setup, wick removed. There might be an airflow problem as it only has that 1 little hole
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk



AHHHH, you need to drill that mofo 

if you going to keep doing 2 coils, id suggest you drill a 1.5mm hole on either side (start with 1.5mm, you can always make it larger if need be)

airflow is very important when it comes to drippers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (27/2/14)

Drill out that hole little-by-little until you get the vape you want and place that hole directly next to coil.


----------



## BhavZ (27/2/14)

If you happen to drill it too big you can fill it with some SS mesh


----------



## Riaz (27/2/14)

johanct said:


> Drill out that hole little-by-little until you get the vape you want and place that hole directly next to coil.



you mean infront of the coil


----------



## johan (27/2/14)

Riaz said:


> you mean infront of the coil


 Apologies my bad @Riaz! meant in front of the coil


----------



## Rex Smit (27/2/14)

15W definitly works better. but will have to do the drilly thingy. thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/2/14)

The lower the resistance (ohms) the more power the coils can take, the more heat is generated


vaalboy said:


> Thanks for the feedback so far. So what I can establish is that lower ohm coils heat up the liquid quicker hence the enhanced vape?


Yes, and hotter.


----------



## Andre (27/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> 15W definitly works better. but will have to do the drilly thingy. thanks


Basically directly opposite the current hole. Maybe you can use the existing hole as a guide for your drill bit?


----------



## SunRam (27/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Basically directly opposite the current hole. Maybe you can use the existing hole as a guide for your drill bit?


Yes, directly opposite. You want an airhole right opposite each coil. I would not drill from the inside out, since you will get a lot of metal pieces sticking out in the direction you're drilling. Its cosmetically better to file down the inside of your atty, vs the outside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/2/14)

SunRam said:


> Yes, directly opposite. You want an airhole right opposite each coil. I would not drill from the inside out, since you will get a lot of metal pieces sticking out in the direction you're drilling. Its cosmetically better to file down the inside of your atty, vs the outside.


Ah, that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Rex Smit (1/4/14)

SO I finally got around to fixing the Patriot(broken o-ring) and i drilled out the 1 hole that was there. But for the life of me i cannnot drill another hole. i have broken 4 drill bits trying to get the second hole drilled. Anyone out there thats got a machine drill that can help me?


----------

